# Fishing report



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

OK I have not been on here lately but I thought I would give a report. Been making ******* patio furniture. Yeh you can see it in the DIY section for the non believers. Back to the report. Went with my friend LuckyD to a super secret fishing hole. Took a while to find it but when we did there was a few fish. Sure had a good time with LuckyD. Got to try out my new Engel bait bucket. Works really good. Got a deal for less than $10 using some points from Cabelas.
Now to give the important info for Pet Spoon. Where we caught the fish. In the water. What we caught the fish on. A hook. We love you pet Spoon. You should have been with us. Had room in my boat. LOL !!!!

Had a good time fishing with Lucky D. He had me on the ropes for a while. He caught the first, second and third fish. I thought it was going to be one of those days for me. But I caught on quick. We will have to go again Don.

OH dang camera. sideways again. Someone needs to teach this old man what to do.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That looks like some great eating there Matt. The second pic looks like a place where crappie are just jumping out the water. I got the wire ran for the new Minn Kota. All I had to do is add a little oil to make it slide.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats that's some good eating.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

nice going Matt and Don. Guess I missed the call maybe next time! LOL
Karl you get the tracking device for Matt's boat?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a good thing that are not ruining the fishery with that picture, lol!
You guys knocked them out, that is a good cooler of crappie from the SSFH!


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Got there a little late maybe*

Matt,

I wonder what time was the optimum fishing time this morning. Having to look around for the spot cost us a good bit of fishing time.

At least next time we can go right to the SSFH without hesitation.

By the way, a little bird told me that the other spot around the corner we looked at was a good one. Seems that taking turns from spot to spot is the way to go.

Now we just got to go see.

Thanks again for the day.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice guys! Thanks for keeping the fishing spot secret. See y'all on the water.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. I'm on vacation. My phone works. I'm sure there was an oversight on the part on Don and Matt.
Good job on the fish guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice looking cooler of crappie.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt without a PFD? Did something change? Nice mess of sacs and not surprised.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I took the pfd off for the picture. PFD was put back on after this and for the ride back. I was cleaning the closet out and found some of my old fishing shirts with my name on it. They now fit after loosing almost 25 pounds in a few months after a heart attack. Cooked some crappie last night and it sure was good. FRIED CRAPPIE !!!!! I gotta get back over to Pet Spoons crappie hole and get me a few more.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Uh oh the cat is out of the bag!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That's funny my phone didn't ring for Fried Crappie??
I intend to try my hand for crappie tomorrow. Will let you all know how I do. Matt won't tell where he went.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice mess 'o sac-a-lait!! Good catchin!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its a SSFH so we all know what that means right?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hehe, I have several SSFH's, don't you?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> That's funny my phone didn't ring for Fried Crappie??
> I intend to try my hand for crappie tomorrow. Will let you all know how I do. Matt won't tell where he went.


Well I called you tonight and you did not answer. Toooooooo bad !!!!!

My fishing partner called and said he could not go to the SSFH tomorrow so I guess I will go solo.:an5:


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> I took the pfd off for the picture. PFD was put back on after this and for the ride back. I was cleaning the closet out and found some of my old fishing shirts with my name on it. They now fit after loosing almost 25 pounds in a few months after a heart attack. Cooked some crappie last night and it sure was good. FRIED CRAPPIE !!!!! I gotta get back over to Pet Spoons crappie hole and get me a few more.


Glad you found your shirts with your name on it so you don't forget your name like you forgot to call Karl and me!! hahaha


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

That's one heck of a good lookin mess of crappie......WTG!!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good mess of crappie y'all got there.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Why every time this fall I want to go fishing the weather or rain cancels for me?? I wanted to go this morning.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Gofish2day said:


> Why every time this fall I want to go fishing the weather or rain cancels for me?? I wanted to go this morning.


Just a few sprinkles on Livingston this morning , fish were already wet .


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Knockin' 'em dead as usual Matt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice haul Matt and Lucky D !!!


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

love them crappie....very nice catch


----------

